# Windows 10 Users



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

JT Wood said:


> I just need my quickbooks to work :laughing:


JT try to contact QB support if you having issues. My wife does payroll for a few companies and before I did the upgrade I called QB and ask about Compatibility with Win10. They said there shouldn't any problems and QB run smooth on Win10 and I haven't had any issues yet.

Good luck


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Got my first hiccup with Windows 10 last night. Still trying to get it resolved without a clean install. I menu isn't working. I get a red box that says: Critical Error. Your start isn't working. We'll try to fix it the next time you sign in. Signing out and in does not resolve it. Neither does shutting down and restarting. Google has some other options, but some are a little too techy for me. If all else fails, I will revert back to Windows 7.


----------



## ArtisanKitchens (Aug 20, 2015)

How does everyone like Windows 10? Like nearly everyone else, I hated Windows 8, but I've heard 10 is much better. Not sure if I should take advantage of the free upgrade or not.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Still stunk with my critical error. Unable to use anything on start menu.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

ArtisanKitchens said:


> How does everyone like Windows 10? Like nearly everyone else, I hated Windows 8, but I've heard 10 is much better. Not sure if I should take advantage of the free upgrade or not.


From what I understand anything in the world is better than Windows 8


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

JT Wood said:


> From what I understand anything in the world is better than Windows 8


I'll agree with that. The only thing I've noticed with 10 is high memory usage on some systems.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

It's been a week about since I upgraded and my PC is ticking like a Swiss watch and run Chief Architect, Sketchup and Real Time Landscaping Architect software and there is improvement in response time when you load a plan, or do a preview in a 3D mode, or do rendering, when using undo, etc. this is the first things I checked ... so far so good and no issues (knock on wood) :thumbup:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I just installed windows 10 on my wife's computer, but she had windows 8.

It runs pretty good on hers so far.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLiozMpqV80


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

http://www.networkworld.com/article...asons-you-shouldnt-upgrade-to-windows-10.html


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOSLCxMUM6Y


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Microsoft. Taking care of things for us.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

No way to fully opt-out of sending data to Microsoft


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

Free??? Why??? Maybe, some members are right and this is only my crazy rambling. Decide for yourself if you have the time to read this.

Windows 10 is spyware and for people who think they live in a free country this is very scary. The problem with most people is they think that because they are not doing anything wrong they don't have to fear being spied upon, but how will some of those people feel when one of many potential scenarios goes wrong, they are framed and then spend the rest of their natural life in prison, or they are executed. 

http://bgr.com/2015/07/31/windows-10-upgrade-spying-how-to-opt-out/

I am the doom and gloom person. Windows XP will always be my favorite and I never had one problem with it. Every time Microsoft creates a new system I always encounter problems where I never had a problem.

I never understood the reason for automatic upgrades and never had problems with people hacking into any system. The first thing I do with every computer is I turn off the Automatic Upgrade. I think having automatic upgrades is much worse than getting a virus. There is nothing that ever happened to one of my computers that was worse than when I turn on my computer to do business and had to wait more than an hour for the computer to automatically upgrade and do things to my computer I don't authorize nor know about.

As for the doom and gloom, I seriously believe that our government and Microsoft collaborate and install spyware and back doors into their software. Since people are using voice controlled systems for their television channels and computers with microphones connected to the internet and since it is a fact that cell phone cameras and recorders can be turned on remotely without our knowledge the Windows 10 Operating system may be be free but may make society less free.

I see absolutely no reason 10 upgrade to Windows 10. Personally, I don't see where I will ever need a new software program that will not run on my current system, but I am sure as years go by I will have to switch to make newer printers work. But, I will always look for used printers that work with my current system.

As stated in previous threads, even though I don't do anything our government would care about I sincerely believe in protecting the futurre safety and rights of our children. Our personal use of computers and technology is giving our government too much power. The horrors of current goverment spying and controls has surpassed the horrors George Orwell book '1984' described. Our government is evil, wicked, is obsessed with spying on us and is spending billions of dollars to do so.

As stated in several previous posts, my website tracker showed that the FBI went to my website several times and actually called me on the phone several times only because I was looking at expensive sniper rifles on the internet. I don't care as much that they checked me out, but it shows how powerful their spying systems work when you go to a website and then start getting phone calls and they check out your website.

I felt violated when my wife deposited something like $3600 cash in the bank two days in a row. We rented two apartments on two consecutive days and both new tenants paid their first months rent and security deposits in cash. A few weeks later, I went to the bank and as I was standing in the line the teller pulled me out of the line and said Homeland Security was on the phone and wanted to ask where I got the cash. I explained that the cash was from tenants, Homeland Security hung up the phone with the teller and a minute later they called again ans wanted to speak with me on the phone. How did Homeland Security know I was in the bank and I don't believe it was a coincident.

It is a Catch-22! I like the fact that our government is working hard to slow down (can never stop) terrorism. I don't like the feeling that I am being watched by Big Brother every second of the day. I never liked guns, but I am fascinated with 50 caliber sniper rifles that are accurate up to 7,000 feet and I would like to research them and maybe even purchase another one (I own a Barrett 416) without worrying about someone checking out my internal organs with a micsroscope and I would like to feel that I can put a lousy stinking $3600 cash in the bank a few times without having to go through a major audit. In fact, I had a major audit two years ago and it was probably due to the two $3600 deposits. The bad thing is the audit could have been the results of the two deposits and I will never know. I (we) are not free to do many things without worrying about being spied upon and then having to go through the hurdles to show our innocence. Worrying about the police murdering our children when they call for help, the new software like Windows 10 and many othere pieces of technology it will get much worse for our children.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

pcplumber said:


> Free??? Why???
> 
> Windows 10 is spyware and for people who think they live in a free country this is very scary. The problem with most people is they think that because they are not doing anything wrong they don't have to fear being spied upon, but how will some of those people feel when one of many potential scenarios goes wrong, they are framed and then spend the rest of their natural life in prison, or they are executed.
> 
> ...


wow


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

There is a lot of reliable information on the web that backs up the reasons I am not in a rush to switch to any new operating system.

http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2013...-our-smart-meters-and-in-many-other-ways.html

One of the points I mentioned, but did not make as clear as I wanted is our government has the ability to bug (listen) to our conversations through through our cell phones,every computer with a microphone and other voice controlled devices to the internet or a telephone line.

If a voice controlled item connected to the internet or telephone line is turned on 24 hours a day as it waits for your commands then it is highly likely that our government has already taken advantage of that weakness and opportunity.

Even a half-wit programmer can create a software program where the microphones on those devices can be remotely turned on and off. A programmer could even program devices to turn on, listen and send a S.O.S. alert when it hears the specific words you speak in the privacy of your home.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

XP is still very stable for me, I built this computer around it along time ago. It was bad a55 then and still works great a decade later. there are 3rd party updates and such out there but as someone else said if you have good security then the crappy exploitive patches arent needed.

As for whos watching, this site has tracking scripts as do most especially those that are "free"...... 99% of searches are filtered and logged.

So unless you go "deep web" it really doesn't matter what OS or browser you use and if you do then expect your ISP flags you


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*Forced Upgrades...*

Came across this this morning, I know a few people who have got this "you will love this upgrade!" message also...messed up their systems also.

http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/...o-much-it-downloads-it-for-you-without-asking


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

After i signed my self up to the upgrade a few weeks later it come up with windows 10 is ready to install. It's free so i bet most people will install it. 

Im curious though do you only get pro version if you already have pro version or does everyone get pro now.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> After i signed my self up to the upgrade a few weeks later it come up with windows 10 is ready to install. It's free so i bet most people will install it.
> 
> Im curious though do you only get pro version if you already have pro version or does everyone get pro now.


You get what you have, if you have Win7 Pro, you will get Win10 Pro, If Win7 Home, you will get Win10 Home, etc.


----------

